

How 2 Murderers Escaped from a New York Maximum-Security Prison - murtali
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/06/08/nyregion/prison-escape.html

======
justintocci
yeah, i'm going to have to disagree with this one. far more likely they had
outside help, i.e. someone broke in and got them.

------
PhantomGremlin
I wonder why nighttime bed checks aren't done using some sort of handheld
thermal infrared device? It would be harder to spoof IR than just fashioning
"dummies from sweatshirts".

And somehow none of the guards heard the "power tools"?

There's a lot more to this story than we've heard so far.

~~~
dagw
_I wonder why nighttime bed checks aren 't done using some sort of handheld
thermal infrared device?_

Because those devices cost a lot of money, these events are incredibly rare,
the 'cost' to a prison of a successful escape is quite low and prisons have to
turn a profit.

